# Angelladen in Vogelgrun!?



## kiwi69 (31. Juli 2009)

Moin moin 

Kennt zufällig jemand die Öffnungszeiten von diesem Angelladen? Ich würde am Sonntag gerne zum Lac de Kruth Wildenstein fahren und weiß nicht, wo ich eine Tageskarte herbekomme. In Vogelgrun soll es einen Angelladen geben, der Angelscheine verkauft. Ich müßte nur noch wissen, ob der auch noch auf hat, wenn ich morgen Feierabend habe ;+

Oder kennt jemand eine andere Verkaufsstelle? Ich komme aus Freiburg und es sollte irgendwo in der Nähe sein. Sonst schaff ich es morgen mittag (Samstag) nicht mehr hin. 

Schonmal vielen Dank |wavey:


----------



## kiwi69 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelladen in Vogelgrun!?*

Hm...vielleicht sollte man den Thread ins PLZ 7-Forum verschieben?


----------



## kiwi69 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Angelladen in Vogelgrun!?*

Falls es jemanden interessiert: Der Laden hat Samstags bis 19 Uhr auf und sogar am Sonntag ist er von 8-16 Uhr geöffnet. Ist ein nettes Team da und die Auswahl ist auch gut. Günstiger als in Deutschland sind die Sachen allemal. Kann es wirklich nur empfehlen.

Die Angelkarten bekommt man ohne Vorlage von Ausweis o.ä. für einen Tag oder ein Jahr erstellt. Je nachdem, wo man überall angeln möchte, sind die Preise auch unterschiedlich.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, einfach fragen


----------

